# Cherub water filter adaptor won't fit in tank



## rk164 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi

I have a cherub which has the water filter and adaptor in the water tank. I took the tank out to clean and now the adaptor won't fit fit snugly into the tank. I've tried pushing it down with force but it remains loose, which means if I attach the water filter it does not stay upright.

Anyone had this happen before or any ideas how to fix?

Thanks in advance

rk164


----------

